# What pain meds or natural supplements can I give?



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

A couple months ago my dog started limping. I took her to the vet (banfield) and the doctor said she might have pulled her MCL? Well I put her on pain meds (they were prescribed) and put her on crate rest for a month. She got better.

Fast forward to yesterday, she was swimming and jumping in the water. When she came out the last time she would not put any pressure on her leg (back right). And today she is still walking on three legs.

Is there something I can give her? If it continues I am going to see a different doctor for a second opinion.

Mainly looking for a natural supplement, possibly feverfew? Thanks


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds like she might have torn her ligament. Those are the symptoms Kane had when he partially tore his cruciate ligament. Crate rest can help with the symptoms because they are't using their leg, but any strenuous activity will take it right back to where it was before. That's one of the first signs it's something to do with the ligament (a sign I initially missed).

The longer you wait to get this checked out, if it is a torn ligament, the worse off she will be. This isn't something you wait around to fix if you can. The torn fibers of the ligament wear on the joint and start eating away at the cartilage and miniscus. It was about 4 months between the time I first noticed the symptoms for Kane (end of April) and when I got the diagnosis of a partially torn ccl (mid-August) and got him into surgery (end of August) for a TPLO and that 4 months is all it took for him to be guaranteed to have arthritis in his knee when he gets older. I'm helping his joint out with glucosamine and chondroitin and that's about all I can do, but he will still have arthritis in the knee.

I would seek a second opinion sooner rather than later with a vet outside of Petsmart. They will manipulate the leg, palpitate the knee joint to see if there's any swelling, heat (from inflammation in the joint), or "drawer movement", which is when the knee slides forwards and backwards like a drawer instead of on a hinge.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I used this Aspirin for Bailey when she was hurt and it helped.
GNC Mega Dog Aspirin - Health Care - Dog - PetSmart

You can go to the health food store and there is a lot of things to help with pain. Arnica is one that is really good and right now I can't think of the others but just ask and they will help you.

IMO it sounds like your dog has a partial or a full tear, time to see a vet about getting it fixed.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I can recommend a great local Dr. if you want a second oppinion.


----------



## lovlee (Nov 4, 2011)

Pain create nervous and never forget pain disease this loose temperament any person because peace not find in that situation we should determined all aspects of pain and take medicine to our pet animals.
Kansas City personal trainer


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

to the above post .. some people really need to stop and read what they write .. what does that even say ?!

To the OP , I would go with dog asprin and a vet appointment , if the problem is persistent and your vet seems to think they need to do something about it , I would go get a second opinion , if you tor your knee would you just wait and see or take yourself to the doctor ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we do the same as above just use asprine , vet would be able to help more is there swelling? or heat? 

Izzo I think Lovlee may just have a language barrier , looks like google translate kinda stuff so he /she may not know it sounds choppy.


----------



## marthailovedogs (Mar 27, 2013)

*Natural Supplement Suggestion -- Dog Mobility Issues*

My 2yo pit mix has hip dysplasia :-( and our vet recommended a Glucosamine & Chondroitin with Green Tea and Reishi supplement for him. It makes a HUGE difference--he was limping really badly before, and now he jumps around like a normal dog. You'd never know anything was wrong with him. I like that it's natural, and we don't need prescription medication because of it. You can check it out here: ASK A VET: Is It Safe to Mix Supplements with Pain Meds for My Arthritic Dog? | i Love Dogs


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

White willow bark is a natural pain reliever and it works great too!


----------

